# Friday Night Results



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Got tired of hearing all these sob stories about how dirty the water was so I decided that I would go see for myself. It was a little stained but nothing that you couldn't deal with. The wind was a real pain in the a$$ though, it never gave up, steady 15-20 out of the ESE. I just did the best I could and worked around in the smaller nooks and crannies to stay out of it. I said I wasn't gonna put anymore pics up but there are a few out there that do enjoy seeing them.










PS: I would like to give a shout out to CRAZYHORSE for letting me try out a couple of his custom gigs. :letsdrink If you haven't tried one you should. Looking forward to trying out the next proto types.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

DAMN :bowdown that is wacking em. I would love to have a night like that. Congrats


----------



## bulminnow (Oct 11, 2007)

Good Lord Man that is a nice mess of flatties !!!!!!!! Did you leave any ???????


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

WTG five prongs glad to see your still out there-between the wind and storms it's been tough to plan a trip. Congrats on a FINE mess, they all look pretty big. :clap:clap:bowdown


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

keep posting the pic....if soneone has a problem with you tkaing whatever you are legally licensed to do that is there own personal issue and hs nothing to do with you so dont worry about it....great haul in not great conditions.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice job...I'm just hate fighting the wind. I looked at the water on Sunday AM. You could see, but the wind has been terrible.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (4/20/2009)*Got tired of hearing all these sob stories about how dirty the water was so I decided that I would go see for myself. It was a little stained but nothing that you couldn't deal with. The wind was a real pain in the a$$ though, it never gave up, steady 15-20 out of the ESE. I just did the best I could and worked around in the smaller nooks and crannies to stay out of it. I said I wasn't gonna put anymore pics up but there are a few out there that do enjoy seeing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hell with um. Keep posting!

Great mess of flatties :hungry

:letsdrink


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

DAYUM!!! thats right there is a MESS of flounder!!!! Way to go 5 prongs!!!!!!!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice job!

I guess it would be too much to ask which general vicinity you found those in? Maybe just which bay?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG FPOF Glad see some flatties


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Guess we can't use the "water being dirty" as an excuse anymore. I might give it a try this weekend. BTW, very nice haul Five Prongs! Is a shame I don't live on your way home! lol!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------

